# Korg usb midi driver problem with Win 10 - 1903 update



## Solarsentinel (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I posted here to inform some people who have problem with the korg usb midi driver since the 1903 May win 10's update.

For the facts, there is a big bug with Korg usb midi driver when you update from version 1809 to version 1903 of win 10. The result is for an unknown reason all KORG usb midi devices won't be full functionning. (Synths and midi controllers for example).
In fact the hardware work well but they will not be recognize as midi device on any DAW. then it will be impossible to transfert any midi informations.

The problem seems to come from the update, and the midi ports aren't well attributed.
For good fonctionning the Korg usb midi devices have to be installed beetween midi port 0 and midi port 10, but with the update all theses ports has drivers corrupted or "virtually" blocked.

Reinstalling the driver have no effect.
I didn't try a clean install (i presume it may work) because i don't want loose time on making this just for one driver problem.

KORG is awared of the problem (there are numbers of threads about that on their forums) but since the may update has realeased, for the moment they have not updtated their driver yet (Come on KORG problem still here for more 2 months now!!!).
https://support.korguser.net/hc/en-...083-USB-MIDI-is-not-recognized-on-Windows-10-

I found help with Ian Dixon youtube video. It's a great help and solved the problem for me. it's easy to do and KORG usb midi devices works well now.

(Many thanks to you Ian)

Here's a link for the video:



Hope this will help you if you have the problem, and if you don't want to loose time with a full reinstall.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jul 14, 2019)

I had the same problem. Even doing the thing in that video didn´t resolve the problem for me.
What worked for me is to just let Windows install the driver for the Korg device (in my case the Nanokontrol2).
I first de-installed everything and unplugged the device. Re-started windows, plugged the device back in and Windows said it was installing a new driver for it.
Afterwards it worked perfectly!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 14, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> I had the same problem. Even doing the thing in that video didn´t resolve the problem for me.
> What worked for me is to just let Windows install the driver for the Korg device (in my case the Nanokontrol2).
> I first de-installed everything and unplugged the device. Re-started windows, plugged the device back in and Windows said it was installing a new driver for it.
> Afterwards it worked perfectly!


Yes i have also korg nanokontrol 2 and have the same issue. I did your method and it worked. But for my korg synth's it didn't. Only the video method has worked for both things for me.

Thanks for your sharing GuitarG


----------



## frontline (Jul 14, 2019)

FYI, I had difficulty troubleshooting why my Linnstrument stopped responding to MIDI November 2018 (Mac OS 10.13.6). Turns out it was the Korg USB-MIDI driver. From the http://www.rogerlinndesign.com/ls-faqs.html (Linnstrument FAQ (first topic on &quot;Problems&quot; tab)):



> If you're using a Mac and have a USB-MIDI Korg driver earlier than version 1.2.2 in your system, it has a bug that prevents LinnStrument from appearing as a MIDI device on your Mac. The solution is to install the Korg 1.2.2 USB-MIDI driver. Click here to go to the download page, then click the link for the 1.2.2 USB-MIDI driver for mac.
> 2019 update: Korg's 2019 driver version 1.2.5 r2 causes the same problem as above. As of March 6, 2019, Korg hasn't yet fixed the bug, so the only fix is to delete the driver from 'Macintosh HD>Library>Audio>MIDI Drivers' then restart your mac.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, I think I'll delay Windows Updates some more. I'll update it as late as possible.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 14, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Well, I think I'll delay Windows Updates some more. I'll update it as late as possible.


I understand. Because this tend to happened a lot more. For example with a security update on 1809 there was a problem with native instruments usb midi device. Fortunatly Native is far more responsive than KORG to make a patch!
But i agree with your point of view.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 14, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> I understand. Because this tend to happened a lot more. For example with a security update on 1809 there was a problem with native instruments usb midi device. Fortunaltly Native is far more responsive than KORG to make a patch!
> But i agree with your point of view.


 
I know, I had this issue with my S88 MK1. This is why I delay updates. It is very disappointing....


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi all,
Korg has finally updated their midi drivers for win 10 1903 may update. I haven't tried it yet, but here's the link:





Downloads | KORG USB-MIDI Driver - KORG USB-MIDI Driver (for Windows 10) | KORG (USA)


株式会社コルグは、音楽を演奏、作曲するためのシンセサイザーやデジタルピアノ(電子ピアノ）、DJ機器、デジタル・レコーダー、エフェクター、チューナーまでさまざまな電子楽器を製造、販売しています。




www.korg.com


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi all, I finally had to update windows to 1903 and obviously korg drivers stopped working. I installed new drivers and I did what the video in the first post say. Now my NanoPAD and NanoKONTROL2 are working again, the only problem is that I cannot configure them with Korg Kontrol Editor, it doesn't see them and so I have both of them working but I cannot configure them anymore.
I didn't find anything about it using google, are you people able to use KKE? The last version I see on the korg site is from 2016.


----------

